# long term let needed,mijas area.



## rob1340 (Jun 22, 2010)

hello, 
looking to rent long term in mijas costa area.Does anyone know of a good estate agent or of a private 2/3 bedroom house for rent.
We are moving at the end of the month or begining of september.Any help much appreciated.

Great site have learnt lots allready.thanks all.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

rob1340 said:


> hello,
> looking to rent long term in mijas costa area.Does anyone know of a good estate agent or of a private 2/3 bedroom house for rent.
> We are moving at the end of the month or begining of september.Any help much appreciated.
> 
> Great site have learnt lots allready.thanks all.


Hi Rob,
Dont know if it will suit you but a friend of mine has a 2 bed townhouse for rent on a small and quiet urbanization on the outskirts of Fuengirola, just off the Carretera de Mijas. Let me know if you are interested and I will PM you.


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Sur in English .com
Property to let | Mijas | myservicesdirectory.com | surinenglish.com


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

[email protected] is who we used. Lovely person. No hard sell.





rob1340 said:


> hello,
> looking to rent long term in mijas costa area.Does anyone know of a good estate agent or of a private 2/3 bedroom house for rent.
> We are moving at the end of the month or begining of september.Any help much appreciated.
> 
> Great site have learnt lots allready.thanks all.


----------



## rob1340 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello,will check out info.Many thanks.


----------



## rob1340 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello,thanks for reply.We are intrested in the townhouse,would like more details please,such as price,local amenities,is a car needed,as we will not have one straight away.Many thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rob1340 said:


> Hello,thanks for reply.We are intrested in the townhouse,would like more details please,such as price,local amenities,is a car needed,as we will not have one straight away.Many thanks.


who are you replying to?


if it was through a website link from here, maybe best to contact them there


----------



## rob1340 (Jun 22, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> who are you replying to?
> 
> 
> if it was through a website link from here, maybe best to contact them there


I was replying to CAZ.1. I know what i did wrong now.Thankyou.


----------



## rob1340 (Jun 22, 2010)

Caz.I said:


> Hi Rob,
> Dont know if it will suit you but a friend of mine has a 2 bed townhouse for rent on a small and quiet urbanization on the outskirts of Fuengirola, just off the Carretera de Mijas. Let me know if you are interested and I will PM you.


Hello,thanks for your reply.We are intrested in the townhouse.would like more details please.Price,local amenities,is a car needed as we will not have one straight away.Many thanks.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rob1340 said:


> Hello,thanks for your reply.We are intrested in the townhouse.would like more details please.Price,local amenities,is a car needed as we will not have one straight away.Many thanks.


:clap2: you did it!!


it takes some people ages to work that out

and some people just don't want to


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

rob1340 said:


> Hello,thanks for your reply.We are intrested in the townhouse.would like more details please.Price,local amenities,is a car needed as we will not have one straight away.Many thanks.


Hi Rob, will PM you later with more details, like price. I do know its near shops like Lidl and Hipercorr, with access to bus service between Mijas and Fuengirola. I think to walk into town would take about 20 mins. But will PM you with contact details so you can speak to the owner direct.


----------



## kathyd (May 28, 2007)

I am not sure if you are already sorted out but we are staying in Mijas at the moment and have been offered a 2 bedroomed place through a contact .It is not big enough for us but may suit you. 
Let me know if you are interested .We only arrived ourselves some 5 days ago 
kathy


----------



## rob1340 (Jun 22, 2010)

kathyd said:


> I am not sure if you are already sorted out but we are staying in Mijas at the moment and have been offered a 2 bedroomed place through a contact .It is not big enough for us but may suit you.
> Let me know if you are interested .We only arrived ourselves some 5 days ago
> kathy


Hello.Thanks for your reply,we have not found anywhere as yet so we are intrested in the two bedroom place you mentioned.Many thanks,good luck and best wishes. Rob.


----------



## kathyd (May 28, 2007)

rob1340 said:


> Hello.Thanks for your reply,we have not found anywhere as yet so we are intrested in the two bedroom place you mentioned.Many thanks,good luck and best wishes. Rob.[/QUO
> 
> We are going to see the place on Tuesday .My husband and I feel it is too small but have decided to have a look anyway .Once we have seen it I will contact you and let you know more information. Mijas is very nice ...just too far for us
> Kathy


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> I have today been offered a nice 3 bed/2bath/1 shower on the La Cala Golf resort. Shout if that could suit your requirements. Straightforward rent or rent with option to buy


why would you be offered rental accommodation?


you have your own home, don't you?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Well, at the moment it is a bike in the Swansea rain but yes I am not homeless, thanks!
> 
> The owner is a father of a friend who is really looking to sell it but will rent (long-term only). He knows I buy some distressed properties but this does not fall into that category. There is not even a mortgage on it.


So has he offered to you because is a distressed sale?? How can he rent it to you then????? Surely only the banks can offer distressed sales of which there are many????????? 

Make sure its all above board Steve if you do rent it??!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> No, Jojo. He offered it to me but there is NOTHING distressed about it and I am not interested it at full book or anything like market valuation/bank valuation.
> 
> He can fight to sell it at that price like thousands and thousands of other properties through an agent or by himself but in the meantime it is available to rent. There is not even a cent mortgage on it and so in no way can be called a distressed sale. Like so many others he'd love to sell high but........


He needs to sell it quick before it goes down even more then, I guess he knows that

Jo xxx


----------



## rob1340 (Jun 22, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> I have today been offered a nice 3 bed/2bath/1 shower on the La Cala Golf resort. Shout if that could suit your requirements. Straightforward rent or rent with option to buy


Hi,Steve thanks for your reply.Sounds good,we are intrested.Would like some info if poss.We are looking to pay between 300 and 400 a month.I know we are limiting our options a little,just being carefull in the present economic climate.
Many thanks

All the best
Rob.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rob1340 said:


> Hi,Steve thanks for your reply.Sounds good,we are intrested.Would like some info if poss.We are looking to pay between 300 and 400 a month.I know we are limiting our options a little,just being carefull in the present economic climate.
> Many thanks
> 
> All the best
> Rob.


until he gets back to you, have a look at these

Long term rentals La Cala de Mijas Costa Del Sol Spain long term rent


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> until he gets back to you, have a look at these
> 
> Long term rentals La Cala de Mijas Costa Del Sol Spain long term rent



Yes, steves been riding a bike around Britain for the past few months so may not be contactable. There are many letting agents in that area and there are the classified newspapers on line (sur on line, Friday ad on line) which have private rentals in if you wish to go down that route. Have good look and see what sort of thing is available in your price range etc

Jo xxx


----------



## rob1340 (Jun 22, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> until he gets back to you, have a look at these
> 
> Long term rentals La Cala de Mijas Costa Del Sol Spain long term rent


Thankyou very much,will check these out.
All the best
Rob.


----------



## rob1340 (Jun 22, 2010)

jojo said:


> Yes, steves been riding a bike around Britain for the past few months so may not be contactable. There are many letting agents in that area and there are the classified newspapers on line (sur on line, Friday ad on line) which have private rentals in if you wish to go down that route. Have good look and see what sort of thing is available in your price range etc
> 
> Jo xxx[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I am afraid this property is way outside your budget. Think 300 or 400 per week and more for his property.
> 
> Good luck in your search.


Hhhmmm, all is not lost tho Rob, there are many properties that just about fit your criteria and price range. You just need to look!!! I'm sure steve will agree tho that his friend is being a tad optimistic, certainly at this end of the season??? But of course in the end you get what someone will pay for it

So one thing to be aware of, its like anywhere else here and you get what you pay for to a degree and as such the "nicer" properties can command a little more because their demand is higher! And beware of photos - they dont always give you the full picture!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Hhhmmm, all is not lost tho Rob, there are many properties that just about fit your criteria and price range. You just need to look!!! I'm sure steve will agree tho that his friend is being a tad optimistic, certainly at this end of the season??? But of course in the end you get what someone will pay for it
> 
> So one thing to be aware of, its like anywhere else here and you get what you pay for to a degree and as such the "nicer" properties can command a little more because their demand is higher! And beware of photos - they dont always give you the full picture!!
> 
> Jo xxx


very true - & in fact that link I put up had some 2 bed apartments not much over Rob's budget on the very same development!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've noticed that in general Spanish owners are very stubborn and will hold out for their asking price even if it means losing money and their properties are sitting empty. However, they are also easily lured by the offer of money upfront. For example, if you offer a lower price per month but pay six months in advance, you may strike lucky!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## rob1340 (Jun 22, 2010)

jojo said:


> I've noticed that in general Spanish owners are very stubborn and will hold out for their asking price even if it means losing money and their properties are sitting empty. However, they are also easily lured by the offer of money upfront. For example, if you offer a lower price per month but pay six months in advance, you may strike lucky!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


HI jojo,
Thanks again for help and advice,will follow your example as i think this is the way 
top go.

cheers,Rob.


----------

